# Mazzer & Baratza Price reductions



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have had price reductions on Mazzer and Baratza grinders:

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice


----------

